# Need Help picking which pics of Kuzco to get



## Ashley (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, so I dont know what ones to get of my boy. I like so many. Here are the ones I picked. What do you think?


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 16, 2007)

I like the first 2. I don't like how the first one is tilted. I don't understand why photographers do that. I think it's a little distracting, but that's JMO.



:


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 16, 2007)

I like first and last, and agree with Carin, the first is distracting, but I still like it


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 16, 2007)

Last 2

The first two photos that shows his full body is too tilted.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi: I'm no help at all -- I think he's just gorgeous! Buy 'em all! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## crponies (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, I'll be different and say the first and the third.



He's a gorgeous boy!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 16, 2007)

I love the first two!

The rest, he is looking back and you can't see his pretty neck.

Okay no wait... I like the last picture better than the first one. I agree, the first one is way too tilted it's distracting and makes it look like you're hiding something (although nothing is there to hide?)

Andrea


----------



## MBhorses (Aug 16, 2007)

if will be hard choice.

good luck on whichever ones you decide.

let us know.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks guys! I just love this boy. I love looking at pics. I was up to see him today and I could just watch him in the pasture all day as well. He is such a goof. I cant wait to start working with in for liberty and then next spring JUmping. As of now I plan to have him trained to drive next fall.

As of now I like the last 2 for sure. but yes would love another of his pretty neck. He had lots of pics taken but not many with 2 ears up.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2007)

Ashley --

Your new boy is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!

I like ALL the pictures. If I had to pick a couple to pass on, it would be the first 2. The others, I like too much not to get


----------



## nootka (Aug 22, 2007)

The fifth and sixth for the fact of the expression in #5, and the last one because it shows off his hip best. The first one doesn't "get me" but it's the best side on shot.

It's too bad in #6 that his eye was looking almost ready to close or wink, because the brightness isn't there that is there in #5.

I'd probably get #1 anyway even though it's not the BEST of the side shots.

Liz


----------



## Fred (Aug 24, 2007)

I like the last two I think they capture the spark in him.


----------

